# Images not dislaying correctly



## zim (Feb 12, 2013)

This didn't always happen, just started about a month ago. Anyone any idea what's causing this this is with IE 9 Chrome just shows broken image link. Thought it may be my wireless router but have just had that replaced and Internet upgraded (after this started happening). Looks like a graphics card or memory issue but it's happening on two machines, don't have issues on other photo sites.

thanks


----------



## Chapaboy (Feb 12, 2013)

Maybe is a Card problem?? which brand of card do you have?


----------



## Alex (Feb 12, 2013)

Is it displaying like that on the camera or only when you import in to your computer?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2013)

Presumably, you are having a issue viewing images via the internet on your computer. A bad router can cause the issue, and a lot of other things. If you have access to another computer or laptop, give it a try. If it works, its your computer, if not, its your router or internet connection.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 13, 2013)

That looks like a corrupted file.


----------



## zim (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replys
I should have been clearer, this is only to do with viewing photos displayed on this site.

I've now checked three laptops, two exibit this 'corruption' the third is fine, must be an issue with the setting on the two laptops, anyways thanks again all for your input

_Edit: _ Updates fixed it, should have known better it was either that or switch it off and back on again ;D


----------

